# عالم المنظفات المنزليه



## صباحكو (27 يوليو 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين الكيميائيين ومن يملك تركيبات تصنيع المنظفات المنزلية مثل سائل الجلي معجون الجلي. سائل الشطف. معجون البلاط .معطر بلاط. منظف افران.مطري الملابس.مسحوق غسالات.ملمع زجاج. على الاخوة تزويدالمنتدى بهذه التراكيب حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع.


----------



## mnci (27 يوليو 2008)

اتفضل اخى كتاب يتحدث عن صناعة الصابون
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/07/soap-and-detergent-chemistry.html


----------



## أمير الاسلام (29 يوليو 2008)

ارجو المساعدة عاوز اعرف طريقة تصنيع الكلور حد يقوللي يا جماعة اكرمكم الله


----------



## صياد الحلوين (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء ارجو افادتي في تركيب تصنيع المنظفات المنزلية (الصابون السائل ـ معجون الجلي ـ مسحوق تنظيف الملابس) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mohamed Hamdy Hegy (28 فبراير 2011)

ممكن ياجامعه لو حد يعرف تجار جمله لبيع المنظفات المنزليه فى القاهره
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السعيد درغام (5 مارس 2012)

افيدونى بالجديد فى عالم المنظفات النزليه افادكم الله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

